# Kawasaki Generator



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Working on a Kawasaki GA1400A Generator. The customer complaint is that it keeps blowing the circuit breaker. I started the generator and tested the voltage at the plug. It tested 120V. I plugged in my variable speed drill and it operated it fine. Plugged my 1000W florescent light in and it operated it fine. Plugged my wife's 1875W hair blower in and it popped the circuit breaker.

Is there some way to test the wattage output on the generator? I think the customer is trying to use something that is using too much power for the generator. I would like to be able to tell him that it is putting out it's rated amount. The Id sticker states output 1.2KW - 1.4KW.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Based on the fact I can not find to much info online on this generator, im going to say the max output is 1400 watts surge , and around 1200 watts operating. so that being said thats why your light worked and the hair dryer popped it . To properly test the output you would need a load bank. If your customer is using anything that requires high wattage to run then yes it will pop the unit . Also if they are using to small of an extension cord,or to long of one this will also do the same.If you can run your drill at all speeds, and it runs your light I would say its operating correctly and move on to what the customer is powering.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, 1.2KW = 1200 watts. I would suggest that he only uses items under 1200 watts.


----------

